# How do I tag people?



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Sep 12, 2010)

To come to a thread?


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Sep 12, 2010)

I pressed the tag button then typed your name ~SP~ -- were you notified that I tagged you?

I wonder how this work also.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Sep 12, 2010)

I got the notification but I dont know how to do it. Lemme try to do you.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Sep 12, 2010)

~~HoneyComb~~ test


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Sep 12, 2010)

And what tag button is there to push? Where is it?


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Sep 12, 2010)

Do you see the button that says "tag users"?  You press that button, then you can type all the members you want to enter the thread separating each member name by a comma.


----------



## kandake (Sep 12, 2010)

SparklingFlame at the top of the thread you'll see "tag user(s)" click on that an enter the username of the person you want to tag.

HTH.


----------



## Noir (Sep 12, 2010)

SparklingFlame ... Don't put a space between the @ and name, and make sure it is typed/spelled the same way as the posters username (ie. correct capitalization) 

See, you typed    @ ~~honeycomb~~   But you should have typed  ~~HoneyComb~~  (no space and capital H and C)

HTH!


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks ya'll! I didnt see the bar at the top! Thanks for the other tips too


----------



## Tee (Sep 12, 2010)

I promise there is something new every time on come here lately.  Thanks Kandake.  I didn't see the 'TAG' button until you explained it.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok riddle me this. All those @~SF~ ya'll did, is there a place were I can see those? I had an @ thingie and I ran across it but didnt know I was @ted.


----------



## kandake (Sep 12, 2010)

@~Sparklingflame~

You know where your post count is and where the thanks count is?  There's a count called "mentioned"  That tells you how many peopled have @ted you.  Thing is, it will only keep count it if people spell your name right along with all the extra stuff like ~, * etc.  Cause you only have 1 "mention" and you've clearly been mentioned more than that one time.

ETA:  now you have 2 because I correctly @ted you in this post.


----------



## Avaya (Sep 15, 2010)

kandake said:


> @~Sparklingflame~
> 
> You know where your post count is and where the thanks count is?  There's a count called "mentioned"  That tells you how many peopled have @ted you.  Thing is, it will only keep count it if people spell your name right along with all the extra stuff like ~, * etc.  Cause you only have 1 "mention" and you've clearly been mentioned more than that one time.
> 
> ETA:  now you have 2 because I correctly @ted you in this post.


 
kandake Outside of listing how many times you have been mentioned, how does that feature help the person know where/which thread they have been mentioned in?  Does a drop down menu appear or something?


----------



## kandake (Sep 16, 2010)

Avaya said:


> kandake Outside of listing how many times you have been mentioned, how does that feature help the person know where/which thread they have been mentioned in?  Does a drop down menu appear or something?


 
You get a notification when someone mentions you.  I just found that out because of you mentioning me.


----------



## Bnster (Sep 16, 2010)

Ghez, I feel like I am intruding here. I saw in nonie post these ... and user name, now I know what it is. Thanks OP for starting this spread. Unsure if I tagged properly. I tried tagging Kandake.


----------



## Bnster (Sep 16, 2010)

Nope didn`t work. Would you be able to explain how you did it. I pressed the tag users(s), then +reply to thread, then wrote in quick reply box and submitted. nothing.


----------



## Bnster (Sep 16, 2010)

testing tagging @Bnster

ETA: It looked like it worked. The only thing I did now was put the @ symbol and right after it the username. I wonder if I can tag myself - hum, awaiting to see if I get a notification that I have been tagged. Maybe not. I also added a list of Tag User(s) and it looks like you must put a comma after that to get added names to the top.


----------



## kandake (Sep 16, 2010)

Bnster  I got your tag.  So it worked.


----------



## Bnster (Sep 16, 2010)

@kandake Thanks for letting me know. Are there 2 places you can tag? What I mean, the place where I tagged you wasn't in my post but up on top where it has tag user(s).

ETA: Kandake I received a notification that you mentioned me in your post and I noted in the stats that result. I wonder is it really tagging or mentioned that you received? Can you pls confirm.

Thank you,


----------



## Nonie (Sep 16, 2010)

Bnster, I got your tag. 

If what you want is to send someone to your post, you have to "mention" them. That's what I did when I typed @ right before your name. The notification will say you were mentioned and then when you click on the thread, it takes you straight to the actual post.


----------



## Bnster (Sep 16, 2010)

@Nonie thanks for the clarification and I must guess that on top where there is *tag user(s)* it is to send out to multiple people but not to one's post specifically but to the whole thread. I am liking this tag option. It is a good upgrade feature they added to LHCF. I am taking my time to explore the other upgrades.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 16, 2010)

Bnster said:


> @Nonie thanks for the clarification and I must guess that on top where there is *tag user(s)* it is to send out to multiple people but not to one's post specifically but to the whole thread. I am liking this tag option. It is a good upgrade feature they added to LHCF. I am taking my time to explore the other upgrades.



@Bnster, that is the only TAG I know and I haven't used it to send to many people at once. Just one. What that does is the same thing a PM would do if you saw a thread you think someone would enjoy and PMed them to say, "check out this thread", then gave the link. That button up top just saves you the trouble so that you just put the person's name there and they get a notification saying who it is that wants them to read a particular post.

When you use @(name), that is what is being referred to as "mention", and it works different from "tag" by sending you to the actual post in which you're mentioned.


----------



## kandake (Sep 16, 2010)

Bnster said:


> @kandake Thanks for letting me know. Are there 2 places you can tag? What I mean, the place where I tagged you wasn't in my post but up on top where it has tag user(s).
> 
> ETA: Kandake I received a notification that you mentioned me in your post and I noted in the stats that result. I wonder is it really tagging or mentioned that you received? Can you pls confirm.
> 
> Thank you,


 
I received both.  I initially received the tag and then you mentioned me in two of your posts.

ETA:  There's only one place to tag and that's the tool up top.


----------



## Bnster (Sep 16, 2010)

kandake and Nonie thanks for responding.
.... 

I like to figure out how things work and how to use it to my best benefit.

ETA: I just looked at my stats, both times by visual observation I have been @tagged in a post and the stats show up in mentioned. 

Therefore I would say 
@tagged in post = mentioned and if tag by 
tag user(s) button = tagged (to a thread)


----------



## kandake (Sep 16, 2010)

Bnster said:


> ....
> I like to figure out how things work and how to use it to my best benefit.
> 
> ETA: I just looked at my stats, both times by visual observation I have been @tagged in a post and the stats show up in mentioned.
> ...



Yep, you got it.  I think you were originally confusing the two.


----------



## Bnster (Sep 16, 2010)

kandake said:


> I received both.  I initially received the tag and then you mentioned me in two of your posts.
> 
> ETA:  There's only one place to tag and that's the tool up top.


 


kandake said:


> Yep, you got it.  I think you were originally confusing the two.


 
Thanks I was confused - now it is clear. 
@(name) = mentioned (in a posting)
tag user(s) button = tagged (to a thread)

Both you get a notification.


----------



## Avaya (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been summoned, I mean tagged!  Yeah, you receive a notification along with a link to the thread.  It's neato!


----------



## Bnster (Sep 16, 2010)

Avaya said:


> I've been summoned, I mean tagged!  Yeah, you receive a notification along with a link to the thread.  It's neato!


 
I like how you phrase it. Yeph it is a summon in a way.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't know how to do this either.  I keep quoting people the old way out of habit.  It's gonna take me awhile to break that one.  

Do most people prefer to be tagged now days?  lol


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 16, 2010)

Bnster said:


> Thanks I was confused - now it is clear.
> @(name) = mentioned (in a posting)
> tag user(s) button = tagged (to a thread)
> 
> Both you get a notification.



Ok, so these are two different things...mentioning and tagging.  

I get why you would mention someone but why tag?....just to get them to read a thread?

ETA.....I read Nonie's post and I understand now.

I thought we could delete posts.


----------



## ladytee2 (Oct 17, 2010)

ladytee2  testing


----------

